# Need loading data for 40 caliber 170 Grain



## rednecks70 (Feb 5, 2011)

I inherited 200 rounds of 170 grain, FMJ in 40 caliber and do not want it to go to waste but my book does not cover 170 grain. I'm using alliant bullseye powder. Anybody have the data or has loaded for 170 grain? Your help is much appreciated!

John


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Salut Rednecks70,
try this link:

Handloads.Com Load Data - Handloads.Com

Hope this helps you out.


----------



## rednecks70 (Feb 5, 2011)

fusil said:


> Salut Rednecks70,
> try this link:
> 
> Handloads.Com Load Data - Handloads.Com
> ...


Thanks, I tried that site earlier and they do not have data for a full metal jacket, they only show data for XTP. Are they similar enough to use the same data? I also came across another site that wanted a $30 member fee but I don't think I will get my money's worth becuase after these rounds are used I will go back to loading 180 grain and I have the data for that.


----------

